# Sway Bars



## NCoastGTi (Oct 11, 2002)

Anyone found sway bars for the 2018 TTRS yet? Is it the same part as the TTS?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

H&R advertising them:

https://www.gmpperformance.com/index.cfm?PG=detail&PID=486811&VS=1

http://www.gmpperformance.com/index.cfm?PG=detail&PID=486811&VS=1


----------

